# (Video) Adding games other than SNES to your SNES Classic using Retroarch and Hakchi2.20



## PPlays (Oct 9, 2017)

By request here's a short video on how easy it is to add and install Retroarch modules on your SNES classic to play TONS of different games from other systems 



And a small follow up on how to run SNES through Retroarch rather than the native SNES emulator for those games that don't want to work


----------



## tito83 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you do the same but for CPS2 and NEOGEO?
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-add-and-play-cps2-games-on-snec-with-hakchi2-v2-20.486284/

I just i can't figure out how to do it


----------



## PPlays (Oct 9, 2017)

tito83 said:


> Can you do the same but for CPS2 and NEOGEO?
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-add-and-play-cps2-games-on-snec-with-hakchi2-v2-20.486284/
> 
> I just i can't figure out how to do it


It's exactly the same with all the emulators. You add the games for the emulator you want, install the custom module associated with the game, flash the kernal, then sync the games. If the games are showing up on your snes but not running then check the type of rom you are using.

EDIT: I do not see an emulator for Neo Geo. But for cps2 you need to have the BIOS file inside the game directory as well. So for cps2 there is that one extra step.


----------



## tito83 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you post an example on how to do it?, it is tottaly diferent.

Like for example for Street Alpha 2, i have the qsound.zip (is the bios), and sfa2.zip (the rom).

I already added fb_apha_cps2.hmod.

When i add the rom, it suppose i have to add the entire zip and that is it?, i read in some tutorials that i have to uncompress the rom, then put in 7z then put in zip.

Then there is the bios, where i put this?, in the Snes or in the Hakchi folder?, and if is in the Snes, i have to use the ftp server?

And finally i have to manually edit the path and put some coomand like --cps2, how and where to do it?


I'm just a new Hakchi user, i don't have a Nes Classic.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 9, 2017)

tito83 said:


> Can you post an example on how to do it?, it is tottaly diferent.
> 
> Like for example for Street Alpha 2, i have the qsound.zip (is the bios), and sfa2.zip (the rom).
> 
> ...


How big are the files?


----------



## tito83 (Oct 9, 2017)

sfa2.zip 13.368 KB

I'm aware that files greater than 20MG does not work, but this dude has to manage to run Street Fighter III


----------



## PPlays (Oct 9, 2017)

Made this one to show how to use retroarch as the default emulator for SNES games. THIS is how you play those games that will not work. Hope it helps!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tito83 said:


> sfa2.zip 13.368 KB
> 
> I'm aware that files greater than 20MG does not work, but this dude has to manage to run Street Fighter III



I have absolutely no experience with the arcade emulators so I'll need some time to mess with it. I'll see what I can come up with first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## erolz (Oct 9, 2017)

PPlays said:


> I have absolutely no experience with the arcade emulators so I'll need some time to mess with it. I'll see what I can come up with first thing tomorrow morning.



That would be awesome!
There's a guy on Reddit who's got all these SF games working. Would love to know how..

Street Fighter Alpha 3
Street Fighter III: Double Impact
Marvel vs Capcom
SNK vs Capcom: SVC Chaos
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo


----------



## tito83 (Oct 9, 2017)

PPlays said:


> I have absolutely no experience with the arcade emulators so I'll need some time to mess with it. I'll see what I can come up with first thing tomorrow morning.



Oh great, i will wait 

You can use this to help you out https://www.reddit.com/r/miniSNES/comments/73nvd3/the_designated_snesnes_classic_modifications/

... i read it, but i'm just too dumb to understand


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 9, 2017)

Can you show off NSMB DS?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 10, 2017)

Yandere-chan said:


> Can you show off NSMB DS?


On the SNES Classic?


----------



## punderino (Oct 10, 2017)

My mGBA saves aren't staying after I close the game, wat do


----------



## Nosfay (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi, 

Thank your fo this video! I can use gba, gb, nes, sms emulator, but I can't use megadrive, do you have any idea why ?


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 10, 2017)

PPlays said:


> On the SNES Classic?


Yeah, unless NDS support isn't out yet. It's coming though.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 10, 2017)

Yandere-chan said:


> Yeah, unless NDS support isn't out yet. It's coming though.


I haven't seen anything saying It's supported yet sorry


----------



## Nosfay (Oct 10, 2017)

I've fixed my problem, I had ot change /bin/bin to /bin/gg because it was not setting up autmatically like the other console.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 10, 2017)

Nosfay said:


> I've fixed my problem, I had ot change /bin/bin to /bin/gg because it was not setting up autmatically like the other console.


Awesome sorry I didn't get back to you right away.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 10, 2017)

tito83 said:


> Oh great, i will wait
> 
> You can use this to help you out https://www.reddit.com/r/miniSNES/comments/73nvd3/the_designated_snesnes_classic_modifications/
> 
> ... i read it, but i'm just too dumb to understand


I've been working on this for hours and Finally got one game to run. Strider lol. What games were you specifically looking to play? It could be as easy as changing the command line in Hakchi.


----------



## tito83 (Oct 10, 2017)

I f* finally resolve all my issues:
(sorry my public education english, i'm from Sudamerica)

*The bios:*
Download and unzip *bios_template.zip* from here https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases/download/0.7/bios_template.zip
Then you have to add the bioses and finally it have to look like this *on your pc* (check the path)






I'm using Windows 10, and "Tito" is my name on the computer, just check that the Hakchi2 folders and subfolders are ok, and don't delete the *"install"* file that comes with *bios_template.zip*

In my case i want to play CPS2 games, so i only need *qsound.zip
*
*Retroarch and cores:*
Download and unzip *retroarch_with_cores.zip* from the latest version from here https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases
Then you have 2 options:
1.- put all .hmod files directly in your hakchi2\user_mods *on your pc*
2.- or drag and drop on to the Hakchi interface

This is very important, *retroarch.hmod is mandatory* no matter what core you want to use, if retroarch.hmod is not present no core will run.
In my case i only want to play CPS2 games, so i have to install "retroarch.hmod" *and* "fb_alpha_cps2.hmod"





When you are set with this you have to install them: Modules->Install extra modules

*The games: *
Most arcade games comes in a zip file, so just click in *"Add more games"* , select the zip rom and then click on *"Import as archive"*
Finally check the path on Hakchi, it depend of what core are you using and you have to change it, in my case i added sfa2.zip (a CPS2 game)

Hakchi import the game like this:
/bin/*zip* /usr/share/games/CLV-Z-BKXQM/sfa2.zip
then you have to change to (remember, only for CPS2 games)
/bin/*cps2* /usr/share/games/CLV-Z-BKXQM/sfa2.zip

The random letters "CLV-Z-BKXQM" hakchi just put a random one, in your personal case it will be diferent

In the end it have to look like this:





Another example for Hyper Street Figher 2:





*My game does not run or it goes to black:*
- Maybe you not add the bios file for the core, Sega CD need 3 files
- The path is wrong, Hakchi automatically put the right path with the mayority of the cores, but with others (mainly arcade ones) you have yo put the correct one, select the module in Hakchi and it will say how it run:




- If all above is correct then your rom is wrong or too old, maybe in your pc emulator runs well but retroarch cores run with a especific romset, just the most recent will be the ok
- NEOGEO run with fb_alpha.hmod


----------



## PPlays (Oct 10, 2017)

Yup that's what I ended up doing too. Some games I still can't get to run though so who knows where the problem is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tito83 said:


> I f* finally resolve all my issues:
> (sorry my public education english, i'm from Sudamerica)
> 
> *The bios:*
> ...


Actually I didn't do anything wit that filepath. Mine ends with the usermods folder.


----------

